# Laufrad selbst Zentrieren



## hardyfreak (20. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
gibt es eine Möglichkeit, ein neu eingespeichtes Laufrad selber zu zentriren? Oder braucht man da spezielle Geräte? Das Einspeichen ist ja nicht schwer...
Danke für Antworten im voraus!
mfg Hardyfreak


----------



## Herr Schwall (20. Oktober 2010)

Hy

Warum immer wieder Fragen fragen welche schon tausende male ausgiebigst beantwortet wurden?

ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. Oktober 2010)

Ist prinzipiell eine ganz einfache Geschichte und bei weitem nicht so kompliziert wie oft gedacht..
Wenn du es Ã¶fter machst, reichen dir Spokey,Felgenbremsen und 15Minuten um Ã¼berzeugende Ergebnisse zu erzielen  Man muss einfach logisch nachdenken/arbeiten dann ist das kein Problem.


----------



## hardyfreak (20. Oktober 2010)

ja also wie ich ne "8" rausmache weiß ich ja, ich meine wie ich das laufrad zentriere, wenn es NEU eingespeicht ist. Also wie dolle jede einzellne speiche angezogen werden muss usw.


----------



## austriacarp (20. Oktober 2010)

Entweder mit viel gefühl oder mit einen Extensiometer. Speichen alle leicht anziehen und immer wider Höhenschlag kontrollieren am besten auf einen Zentrierständer. Wenn der Höhenschlag OK ist Planschlag rauszentrieren und fertig.


----------



## hardyfreak (22. Oktober 2010)

sorry, aber google spuckte bei der definition von höhenschlag und planschlag nur müll aus. Was bedeuten die 2 wörter?
@austriacarp: soll ich dann immer eine speiche weitergehn und leicht anziehen? wie merke ich das die speichen genug angezogen sind?


----------



## austriacarp (22. Oktober 2010)

Der Planschlag ist die 8 wie du sie bezeichnest und der höhenschlag ist die Abweichung die du am Umfang hast. Ich probiere die Speichenspannung immer dort wo sich die Speichen kreuzen drücke die 2 Speichen zusammen und dann spüre ich ob sie genug gespannt sind wenn das nicht funktioniert brauchst du ein Speichenspannungsmessgerät.


----------



## hardyfreak (22. Oktober 2010)

achso, jetz hab ichs auch endlich kapiert


----------

